# need reloading data 30-30, 357 mag,44 mag, 445 super mag



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

would any one out there have reloading data for
1. hornady leverevolution 30-30 160 grain rifle

2. hornandy leverevolution in 357mag and 44 mag hand gun

3. 445 super mag. hand gun

thanks email [email protected]


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My all purpose load for the 44 Magnum is a 240 grain HP, SWC, or FP on top of 9.0 grains of Universal, a CCI Large Pisol Magnum primer, with an OAL of 1.58". I've had great luck with the Hornady 240 grain XTP HP and Rainier Ballistics 240 grain plated HP & Flat Points...

This load does 1125FPS from my 6" 629. It kills medium game or targets just peachy, doesn't leave the web of the hand bleeding, and doesn't shake the screws loose out of the gun...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

That is a good place to start.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll suggest that you buy a couple reloading manuals and go through them too. Read them front to back. If you are new to reloading and don't have someone to show you the ropes it is a must to read a couple manuals first, otherwise you could end up hurting yourself or others pretty badly.


----------

